# Hobby Shop going under.



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't know if this is the proper place to post this, if not I'll get one of the Mods to move it. Internet Hobbies sent me this E-mail and apparently everyone is feeling the crunch. I know we all have our favorite shops to order from, but if you each could order a kit if it is a worthwhile purchase from this group, just maybe we can help keep them in business. I know if you're like me you don't have the funds at the moment. I am just passing this along to try and help keep this fun hobby going.


This is an email that I hoped and prayed that I would never have to send.

For the longest time, especially after we re-introduced the weekend sales a few months ago, we have been struggling to stay in business. We thought that by offering our customers an unbelievable deal on the weekends, they would really step up to the plate and purchase huge dollar amounts. After all, if you're getting a deal where your price is very close or at wholesale we would have hoped you would have taken this opportunity to purchase more of what you really wanted. The whole idea was to generate cash flow that would help us survive the downturn in business created by these sales during the week until the next sale. Unfortunately, the weekend sales never generated the cash flow that we counted on.

The hard truth is that selling anything and making little or no profit is a formula for disaster. Each business must generate enough operating profit to be able to pay for their cost of overhead. We recently tried to stem the hemorrhaging by introducing our Internet Hobbies Savings Club but it now appears, by the dramatic drop in business, that our customers are not interested in participating in the program as much as we had hoped. 

This has brought us to a point that unless we are able to regain our customer's loyalty, we will perish as a company. My wife and I have invested thousands of dollars from our savings and whatever else we could afford to keep our business afloat but the well is now running dry. Many of you may think that Internet Hobbies is a large organization. We are a small business that has served the hobbyist for going on 18 years. The truth is, there are only four people still working here part time. We have had to lay off most of our full time employees because of diminished sales. I would love to be able to re-hire these talented people but unless sales increase they will remain unemployed.

Our plight probably means little or nothing to some of you but I still believe we have many friends that care about Internet Hobbies. I want to thank those customers that have supported us with your continued loyalty and we would appreciate anything you could do to help. We really could use a big bump in our sales this weekend.




Sincerely,

Dale Bruner, Managing Partner
Internet Hobbies, LLC


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2014)

My LHS has been locked out of his store.

***
When you think about it tho......... 
How many manufacturers?
How many different kits? 
How many scales? 
How many of each?
Accessories?

What would your initial inventory be like? How many kits can your customer base build in a year even? We build 3-4 for GB's in a year? One has to remember only 1/3 of all the kits sold, Ever get built. It's oso obvious if you belong to a club, like IPMS, that has monthly auctions, raffles, members selling kits to confirm this. They could Never build everything they buy.

Now how could a small LHS ever survive on these statistics? Even if they do go internet. How much profit can a shop generate from a tube of glue every 6 months, maybe 4-5 bottles of paint for the current build? And then have them for the next 3-4 builds cuz the camo paint ain't that much different.

Tuff call going into the business.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2014)

It's a darned shame to see an established business go under. But then, as Bill correctly pointed out, the investments to return in a model/hobby retail business are huge, and that's before overheads/fixed costs are included.
As with much of the retail business, escalating property rents (often translated as greed!), local authority rates, and the dramatically rising costs of the product(s) have had a large negative impact. Just look at the prices of some kits these days, and worse, those kits which have been around for many years, but the price is equal to 'modern' kits. It's only supposition on my part, but the very large price increases (of kits) over the last four or five years may well be to account for lower sales, as the young, 'pocket money' market turns to anything _but_ creative hobbies - mostly those involving the use of a couple of fingers on a keyboard or hand-control, and not much creative thought, skill or brain power.
This will, and does have, an impact on what the keen modeller will buy, as high prices certainly deter many, including me.
There's no quick answer, but if other companies took a leaf out of Revell's book, and priced their kits more realistically, perhaps more would sell overall, and smaller businesses might have a bit more of an already slim chance.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2014)

Its the way of the world.

I don't know about where you chaps are at, but around here the only bookstore for miles around is Barnes and Noble. Nothing else. You can't rent any DVDs unless they are new releases - no more Blockbuster or Hollywood Videos. And I live very near a major metro area - Philly. There are some markets that are simply disappearing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope it doesn't affect bacon shops ............................


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I hope it doesn't affect bacon shops ............................



Don't....just don't, even go there!!
....or I'll hand out your address and phone number to all the Hippocroccofrogs in your area!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 4, 2014)

Aw c'mon...there's no, I repeat NO, chance of bacon ever becoming a decreasing market.

I'll see your Hippocroccofrog and raise you a Kangarillapig!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2014)

The sad fact of the matter is that the local (insert specialty here) shop is a thing of the past.

When I was a kid, there was a local shop for everything:
Hobby shop (broken into even more specific interest)
* model (plastic/balsa/cast metal)
* electronic/ameteur radio
* hi-performance auto
* leather/art
TV repair shop
Butcher shop
Scouting supply (boy scouts/girl scouts/school athletics)
Trophy shop
Shoe repair shop

and the list goes on...

Besides, when was the last time you went to a neighborhood filling station (gas/petrol) and had your windows washed, oil checked and gasoline put in by an attendant (let alone checked with the mechanic about a weird noise under the hood)?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2014)

Its against the law to pump your own gas in New Jersey!  Just ask B-17 Engineer or Toughombre!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2014)

Same in Oregon, too...

But it's not the same as it was back in the 50's, 60's and so on

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2014)

Jan would have problems then - he's an expert at pumping his own gas. Just sayin'...................


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2014)

Bacon???????????? this is about hobby shops!

When I was a kid in Oakland CA there were three within bicycle range, this was in the 50's. In the 60' and early 70's there was a grocery store sized one in the East Bay area that had Everything from plastic to balsa to dolls and trains. There was another small one in San Lorenzo that specialized in trains but had plastic kits as well and another in Hayward. I do remember when Hayward closed in the 80's, sure were some deals. Some drug store chains carried small lots of kits in the 90's. Sure ain't like this any more.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2014)

I never had a LHS close by, but always went into town to BenFranklins to get my models. Didn't have a great selection but it kept me busy. A aircraft buddy would take me to Newport News to the hobby shop there and I would look for hours. To many models. Not enough funds. But I always came home with something great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2014)

Sad state of affairs....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fingers crossed that they'll sail through!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope they do too, but it's looking very dubious, unfortunately. I try to use my LHS almost weekly, even if it's just to get paint, or order some materials, as every little contribution will hopefully keep it going. Happily, it seems to be surviving and running ok, judging by the stock turnover and footfall, and i hope it continues to do do.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I never had a LHS close by, but always went into town to BenFranklins to get my models. Didn't have a great selection but it kept me busy. A aircraft buddy would take me to Newport News to the hobby shop there and I would look for hours. To many models. Not enough funds. But I always came home with something great.



My first model came from a Rexall drug store, but many of the later came from a "Ben Franklin 5 and 10" store. They had one side of an entire aisle devoted to models! I spent many hours there dreaming and planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine came from a BX on Grissom Air Force Base. When we moved to SC the LHS was ran by an older gentleman who always smoked a pipe. To this day when I smell cherry pipe tobacco I flash back to that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2014)

The closest shop that sells modelling supplies is a 4 hour round trip and the supplies are very limited as they cater mostly to the RC crowd(I've done the trip in 4½ hours for 3 bottles of Tamiya paint). Now that the Canadian dollar is losing ground to the U.S. dollar, it's starting to get sketchy ordering out of the U.S. and don't get me started on the shipping costs. Ours, I think, is a slowly dying hobby and the biggest mail order companies around the world will devour the Mom and Pop's.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> My first model came from a Rexall drug store, but many of the later came from a "Ben Franklin 5 and 10" store. They had one side of an entire aisle devoted to models! I spent many hours there dreaming and planning.



You to huh?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2014)

There was a bloke who built his own wire control gas powered planes. He's the one got me started modeling. A little store around the corner, a 5 and dime, had a few kits, Monograms mostly, that's where I got my first plastic kit. I think it was a forty Ford coupe.

Maybe it'll go back to a section in the drug stores, and one whopping big mail order. Who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2014)

It's convenient now. But the convenience is killing the small guys because they can't keep the inventory to compete with price or selection.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2014)

Strangely enough, the hobby seems to be blooming, if one considers the huge increase in kits, accessories, after-market parts, tools etc. Unfortunately though, the main, large, on-line outlets seem to be the only places where all these things can be found, understandably, to the cost of the smaller, 'high street' shops.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2014)

The difference between a local hobbyshop and internet sellers, is overhead.

Most often, the online retailers have inventory drop-shipped from a distributor instead of having the expense of a retail space and added expense of purchasing/stocking the items.

Personally, I like to hold something in my hands, look it over and then decide on the purchase.


----------



## javlin (Mar 6, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Strangely enough, the hobby seems to be blooming, if one considers the huge increase in kits, accessories, after-market parts, tools etc. Unfortunately though, the main, large, on-line outlets seem to be the only places where all these things can be found, understandably, to the cost of the smaller, 'high street' shops.



I beg to differ some guys I think it's all about electronics.The kids today have little interest in something besides gaming,phones,facebook you name it.Those young kids like we were eons ago would/could crank out some models unlike us at our advance age doing 3-6 a year maybe with all the add-ons.I started my nephew giving him a few models all done in one week!Oh no paint or anything but he loved showing me his work.I guess he built about 15 of my kits which I replaced with some I hope to do.So find that youngster with active hands who likes to take stuff apart for the hell of it and put it back together thier builders


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree about the younger market Kevin, but I was meaning the model market in general - there's been a very noticeable and real increase in the number of kits, accessories etc in recent years, along with fairly large price increases for these items. It may be that the bulk of the market is now the 'true, dedicated modeller', as opposed to the traditional 'pocket money' market, with real enthusiasts secondary, but whatever, there's no getting away from the fact that the products are continuing to grow, and that huge investments have been made, in the form of tooling and packaging, by mainly major manufacturers, but also many smaller companies - something that would _not_ happen if the 'hobby' was dying out.
As an example, with 1/48th scale aircraft kits alone, the _total _number available at any one time, thirty years could almost be counted on the fingers of two hands. This has increased dramatically over the years, and more so over the last five years and less, and now we have extremely large listings in this scale, increasing yearly.
The youngsters might not be as prevalent in the market, but the sales are still there, investments _continue _to be made by the manufacturers, and product bases are growing.
I don't see that as a dying market - but I can see the reasons why 'traditional', smaller outlets are falling by the wayside - a trend that is affecting virtually every, traditional, 'high street' retail business, worldwide, not just hobby shops.


----------



## javlin (Mar 6, 2014)

As an example, with 1/48th scale aircraft kits alone, the total number available at any one time, thirty years could almost be counted on the fingers of two hands. This has increased dramatically over the years, and more so over the last five years and less, and now we have extremely large listings in this scale, increasing yearly.

No need in denying that fact Terry  Now then could it be smaller shops being swallowed up by the bigger guys I guess?Sprue Brothers just absorbed somebody here back in the last two years.I saw a shift in our LHS about 15yrs ago when ALOT of R/C stuff started showing up and the model section shrunk and the I have seen the same thing at Hobbytown in Mobile.The owner said it was a sign of the times less modelers purchasing(internet sales? ) and it was the way to keep the doors open.Maybe in the US the hobby has faded for reasons I have mentioned but we do see alot of builders from Europe and SE Asia and maybe the market just shifted?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2014)

Me on the right checking out the delivery truck from my local hobby shop - my father's! It was called the Pit Stop Hobby Shop. He sold it to a bigger company after 5 years. I've posted many pics on Facebook about the store and my dad.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2014)

Excellent photo Chris. I wish you still had the truck.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 11, 2014)

Sign painting was done by Craftsmen in those days as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

.....an art that you don't see very often today!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2014)

My Dad did the painting. He did fantastic artwork. He should have been in graphic design. Oh well..............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2014)

Being an old sign painter.......
that's a quality job........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)

awesome pic Chris.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Great pic Chris. I used to love watching my mate paint signs and vehicles - he made it look so smooth and effortless. A real art.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking for something on the internet today I happened on a reference of a hobby shop not far from my home. Looked at their web sight and they've been there quite a wile. I can't believe I've never noticed it before now. I'll have to check it out this weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Hope it's the right sort of place, with the stuff you need most Glenn. Makes a heck of a difference when you have a local shop and need paint, bits and pieces, or even kits in a hurry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

Very cool Chris!


----------



## pinehilljoe (May 22, 2016)

I think one reason the local shops are closing is the hobby has grown very expensive. Buy a kit, paints, supplies, and you can be close to $100. I remember reading years ago in scale modeler that it wasnt the serious modelers that kept the industry going, it was the kid that walked into a store, spent a couple dollars on a kit and paint and built in a few hours. Kids cant buy $50 kits every weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

The increase in 'on-line' outlets, especially those with big discounts, has also had a serious effect on the local shop. That, and in many cases, large increases in property rents, both of which have also affected some large retailers, in the UK at least.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (May 22, 2016)

Both of those things are having an impact but the LHS is also undergoing a change in inventory to RC everything cars,boats and planes.The modeling section gets smaller and smaller as the RC is the newest hit and modelling has always been a very self serving endeavor probably for about 70-80% of it's participants while the other 20-30% compete.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2016)

That's true, and it seems to go around in cycles over about a five or six year period - possibly in relation to the age of those interested in RC, as they reach a certain age.
However, I was talking to the owner of my long-established LHS just last week, and she told me that, in her case at least, and with some others she knows in the trade, that, although the RC sales are still good, sales of model kits and accessories have increased dramatically over the last 12 to 18 months.
I thought this was interesting, as although this particular shop is well stocked with kits, and has a very healthy turnover in same, the main business _used_ to be RC, especially large scale RC cars, to the point that the shop used to supply, and sponsor, a local club which competed internationally, and attended events across the UK in a support and sales role.
That has now dwindled, and the shop is no longer involved with the club, or the race meetings, and although the RC sales are still healthy, mainly to the younger element, with 'standard' RC cars and accessories, it's the sales of model kits, accessories and tools which are the bulk of this shop's turnover.
Apparently, from what the owner has seen and learned at various trade fares, this 'boom' is ongoing, in the UK and Europe, at least.


----------



## javlin (May 23, 2016)

Maybe the US is lagging or still going strong my LHS in the last three years has gone 60-70% RC and the rest everything else and the A/C models is maybe 100-150 kits total my collection is bigger.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Jamiesons in Glasgow, is no more....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2016)

...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

Sad thing to hear....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2016)

Ah, poo !
I used to use that shop when I was in Glasgow - very sad to hear that a long-established business is no more.
It's bad enough if a shop closes due to retirement, but if it's due to rising costs and falling sales, that's just tragic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Ah, poo !
> I used to use that shop when I was in Glasgow - very sad to hear that a long-established business is no more.
> It's bad enough if a shop closes due to retirement, but if it's due to rising costs and falling sales, that's just tragic.



For what I've heard, it's due to retirement...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2016)

Ah, then that's not so bad. It's a real shame you've lost a good shop, but at least it's closed for a good reason, and hasn't been forced top close.
There used to be two branches of a family-run business in my town, which sold everything from baby equipment such as prams, through to bikes, and a huge toy section, with model railway and models too, one shop having three floors and the other having two. 
It was a useful place, if the local Model Shop was out of stock of something, but the shops closed when the proprietor retired some years ago - a loss, but at least they weren't forced out of business.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2016)

Agree with that. Not as bad. Shame there was no one to take it over though. Can't keep them down on the farm anymore I guess.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2016)

I made a point of going to my LHS yesterday, just to get some more masking tape and a tin of paint. The prices were a tad higher than on-line - but I didn't have to pay shipping, so it worked out possibly less anyway.
I was also able to have a close look at a new 1/24 scale kit of the Ford escort RS1600, as Iris opened a box especially for me - something you definitely _can't_ do 'on line' - and ordered some more plastic strip and rod, which will be here tomorrow.
I always try to use the shop as often as possible, and only get stuff on-line if it is really cheaper, or, for example, an OOP kit from e-bay or similar outlets.


----------



## Bodyc (Aug 14, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I don't know if this is the proper place to post this, if not I'll get one of the Mods to move it. Internet Hobbies sent me this E-mail and apparently everyone is feeling the crunch. I know we all have our favorite shops to order from, but if you each could order a kit if it is a worthwhile purchase from this group, just maybe we can help keep them in business. I know if you're like me you don't have the funds at the moment. I am just passing this along to try and help keep this fun hobby going.
> 
> 
> This is an email that I hoped and prayed that I would never have to send.
> ...




Mr Dale Bruner,

Your company InternetHobbies.com is nothing but a scam! The worse online experience I've ever had period. Not only did it take over 2 months to ship out after your web site stated InStock! as it still states today! After 2 months I threaten to cancel order and gave you 24 hrs to ship out with tracking. I received order and it was missing 11 items out of 13 items ordered! Then I get the run around that it will be in stock next week and we'll ship out. I gave you over 3 months to get it right. I should of read all the reviews Internet Hobbies | Complaints | Better Business Bureau® Profile on how bad your company scam people money, doesn't ship out or doesn't refund money back! I've never seen so many lies and excuses back via email. I should post them here. You shouldn't be in business period and I don't want others to fall in your scam. Fact is Model building is huge right now and you're not an ethical company. Dale, I and many customer from what it appears have given you a shot to succeed. You have failed and I'll never buy from you again. Wasted to much time, aggravation and money on you. PEOPLE beware and don't buy into his scam. Read the reviews, they're true. I tried to not believe in them and gave him a chance. Big Mistake all True.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2020)

Bodyc said:


> Mr Dale Bruner,
> 
> Your company InternetHobbies.com is nothing but a scam! The worse online experience I've ever had period. Not only did it take over 2 months to ship out after your web site stated InStock! as it still states today! After 2 months I threaten to cancel order and gave you 24 hrs to ship out with tracking. I received order and it was missing 11 items out of 13 items ordered! Then I get the run around that it will be in stock next week and we'll ship out. I gave you over 3 months to get it right. I should of read all the reviews Internet Hobbies | Complaints | Better Business Bureau® Profile on how bad your company scam people money, doesn't ship out or doesn't refund money back! I've never seen so many lies and excuses back via email. I should post them here. You shouldn't be in business period and I don't want others to fall in your scam. Fact is Model building is huge right now and you're not an ethical company. Dale, I and many customer from what it appears have given you a shot to succeed. You have failed and I'll never buy from you again. Wasted to much time, aggravation and money on you. PEOPLE beware and don't buy into his scam. Read the reviews, they're true. I tried to not believe in them and gave him a chance. Big Mistake all True.



You do realize that you are responding to Dale Bruner right???


----------

